# موسوعة ترانيم القديس البابا كيرلس



## jojo_josiph (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*ترنيمة يا ابو الغلابة

**ترنيمة أرجع و اقولك يا حبيبى
 
**جوا طاحونتك يا بابا كيرلس

**اصل دا هوا البابا كيرلس

**نفسي اشوف البابا

**ياللي بتعول التعابي

**في الدير جوا القلاية

**زي عريس للسما

**ابويا الحنين

**جوا الطاحونة انا جيت

**أحن أب

**حنين وطيب يا بابا كيرلس

**سهران طول الليل

*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]*اسمك كلو حياة*

[/FONT]*[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يا ابو المساكين

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يا ابو الايتام

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يا ناصف المظلوم

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]واقفين كلنا جنب طاحونتك

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]قدم حبه ليسوع رب

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]علي كرسي مارمرقس متنيح

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]الام ايريني والبابا كيرلس

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]القلب الطيب

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تلاتة من السما

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]طاحونة قديمة

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]طول الايام

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]قلبه كبير

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]لدير مارمينا

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يا ابو قلب طيب

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]بين موج وريح

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]يوم الكنيسة

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]تاهت خطايا

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]جندي الايمان

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]مديح للقديس العجايبي مارمينا


شرايط ترانيم كامله للقديس العظيم البابا كيرلس

[/FONT]**[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]شريط البابا ابوي[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic)]

A

B

[/FONT]**شريط البابا في قلبى

A

B

**
شريط البابا معانا

A

B

**اولاد البابا

A

B

**جوه المزار

A

B

**شفيع الملايين

A

B

*كوكب من مريوط

A

مشتاق لزيارتك

A

B

موجود في قلوبنا

A

B

قدوة حياتنا

A

ياراعينا يا بابا كيرلس

A

انا حبيتك

A

B

لما تزور البابا كيرلس


A​


----------



## جاك عيسي (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم القديس البابا كيرلس*

عايزه شريط شفيع عمري


----------



## Thomas Elgamed (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: موسوعة ترانيم القديس البابا كيرلس*

شكرا علي الشرايط الجامده دي


----------



## coptic servant (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الرب يباركم


----------

